# 1994 burstner A640



## 103024 (Feb 18, 2007)

We have found a burstner A640 1994 that we really like, but can't seem to find out any information. can anyone help please


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dinah

Welcome to MHF.

There are likely to be a number of members here with similar M/Hs to yours but you may have to wait a while until they see your post. Give us some idea of what it is you need to know and we'll try to help you out.

Also, have you looked through the posts on the Burstner forum here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-47.html

Might be some of the information you need already posted there.


----------



## 104712 (May 25, 2007)

Just thought Id say hello, I have just bought one of these myself 1990 fresh German import. 

I wouldn't mind knowing a little more too, as all my manuals are in German lol 

Thanks 

Paul


----------

